# From nappies to the stage



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi everyone

Quick introduction... I'm 31 and currently a stay at home mum to two kids. One aged 2, the other just 12 weeks. Both cesarean births!

My ultimate goal is to get onto the stage in bikini class but I've a long way to go.

So a few stats: I'm 5'6" and about 11st 7 currently.

After my first child I was at my biggest and pushing 15st, so I've already dropped quite a bit. Lost most of that weight by calorie counting, HIIT and a few heavy weights. Squats, deadlifts, dumbell work.

Second pregnancy I was much more careful with what I ate and despite being quite sedentary, I'm back at my pre pregnancy weight. In size 12 clothes.

So, that's where I'm at right now. My core needs a lot of work. Two babies have taken their toll.

I've got some core strengthening exercises to do and I've started low impact cardio until I feel ready to turn it up a notch.

Got myself some resistance bands to use before I switch to the heavy weights again.

I'll get my husband to take some photos and measurements later on and update with those.

I could do with some tips on diet if anyone could help with that? I've got myself on fitnesspal for monitoring calorie intake but not sure what I should be aiming for daily. I'm also interested in learning about macros? Suggested reading on that would be awesome.

Cheers everyone


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

First of all well done for getting back into shape so quickly after your second child :thumb: If you could post up your diet then people will have something to work with. Best of luck with your goal :thumbup1:


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

So here we go. These are my before photos. I'm a typical pear shape, always lose weight from my face, chest and arms while my legs stay large.




























I've got some good love handles and saddle bags! Yikes.

I'm 5'6" and 161lbs.

How do I work out what calories I need? At the minute I'm concentrating on dropping fat, improving my flexibility and working my core.

This was yesterday...










Good? Bad?


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ah man, I posted an entry and it's vanished?! Grr


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hope that worked this time!


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh seems it worked after all. Any comments welcome!


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Hello!

I'm so pleased you've started this journal. I'm trying to get myself into good shape now to help with future pregnancy in order to minimise the impact and then I hope to also be back to training soon after pregnancy, like you. I think it will be my toughest challenge!

For starters, I think you look great post-pregnancy and it's incredible that you're already back to your pre-pregnancy weight!

I'm not exactly an expert on training and diet but I can share what has worked best for me diet wise. I find that low carbs and high fat and protein helps me to a) control my appetite (less cravings) and B) keep body fat down. I essentially have a Paleo diet; lots of veggies, meat and fish. *No* bread, rice, white potatoes, oats etc. I personally have more energy on this diet and I don't crave carbs. It's hard for the first 3 days as you're body is still looking for easy energy from carbs, but after that phase, you stop craving carbs.

That's my input anyway


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hera said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm so pleased you've started this journal. I'm trying to get myself into good shape now to help with future pregnancy in order to minimise the impact and then I hope to also be back to training soon after pregnancy, like you. I think it will be my toughest challenge!
> 
> ...


Thank you Hera!

I'd like your post but I can't work out how you do that?!

I did follow a paleo diet a while back after my first and it worked brilliantly but I found it hard to sustain! Mashed potato kept calling my name haha


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lcham14 said:


> Thank you Hera!
> 
> I'd like your post but I can't work out how you do that?!
> 
> I did follow a paleo diet a while back after my first and it worked brilliantly but I found it hard to sustain! Mashed potato kept calling my name haha


At the bottom of each post there's a little thumbs up icon saying 'like this post'...for future reference 

Funnily enough, I don't crave carbs after 3 days. I do have sweet potato though and keep happy with fats from avocado, fish and nuts. It's not for everyone though.


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hera said:


> At the bottom of each post there's a little thumbs up icon saying 'like this post'...for future reference
> 
> Funnily enough, I don't crave carbs after 3 days. I do have sweet potato though and keep happy with fats from avocado, fish and nuts. It's not for everyone though.


Oh, there isn't on my phone app. Don't feel so stupid now!


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

dont worry i dont either, i think you have to hit a minimum number of posts or days as a member before its unlocked?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lcham14 said:


> Oh, there isn't on my phone app. Don't feel so stupid now!





Mince Pies said:


> dont worry i dont either, i think you have to hit a minimum number of posts or days as a member before its unlocked?


I wasn't aware of this! I'll mention @Lorian in case it's an error from when he set it up.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

lcham14 said:


> Oh, there isn't on my phone app. Don't feel so stupid now!





Hera said:


> I wasn't aware of this! I'll mention @Lorian in case it's an error from when he set it up.


The 'Likes' system only displays for Bronze users and above.

Once you've been here for 30 days and made at least 25 posts your account automatically gets upgraded.


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you for clearing that up!


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Well today is a great day. I saw some jeans in my wardrobe I've not tried on for a long time and thought I'd have a go. They fit! Haven't worn these since February 2012 when I fell pregnant with my first.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lcham14 said:


> Well today is a great day. I saw some jeans in my wardrobe I've not tried on for a long time and thought I'd have a go. They fit! Haven't worn these since February 2012 when I fell pregnant with my first.


What a great feeling! That's got to be motivating 

I meant to ask...have you been on the stage before? What's your experience prior to this current goall?


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hera said:


> What a great feeling! That's got to be motivating
> 
> I meant to ask...have you been on the stage before? What's your experience prior to this current goall?


No, never! I have zero experience, although not a complete beginner when it comes to lifting heavy. My husband got me into lifting and I love it. So, just a progression from there really. I have lots of time on my hands and I can train from home most days.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Good job, you look great at the moment considering pregnancy and such. I'm sure you'll reach your goals, to work out your calorie needs you need to find a TDEE Calculator, Google it. Then take away 500 calories from your TDEE to reach your goals in theory you should lose 1lb a week, keep protein about 40-50% carbs 20% and remainder in fats that's a basic diet plan.

Good luck hitting the stage!


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Good job, you look great at the moment considering pregnancy and such. I'm sure you'll reach your goals, to work out your calorie needs you need to find a TDEE Calculator, Google it. Then take away 500 calories from your TDEE to reach your goals in theory you should lose 1lb a week, keep protein about 40-50% carbs 20% and remainder in fats that's a basic diet plan.

Good luck hitting the stage!


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

Don't really see why your unhappy with your figure to be fair. Look pretty good to me, especially considering you've not long had a baby.

Best of luck on achieving your goals.

Women who can train after a short period of time after something so tramatic on the body really does impress me.

I recently seen a woman in my gym who looked incredible, training with a newborn sleeping in a car seat next to her. I was speechless.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome and good luck.


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

naturalun said:


> Good job, you look great at the moment considering pregnancy and such. I'm sure you'll reach your goals, to work out your calorie needs you need to find a TDEE Calculator, Google it. Then take away 500 calories from your TDEE to reach your goals in theory you should lose 1lb a week, keep protein about 40-50% carbs 20% and remainder in fats that's a basic diet plan.
> 
> Good luck hitting the stage!


Thank you. I got a figure of around 1600 so that's really doable.


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Craig92 said:


> Don't really see why your unhappy with your figure to be fair. Look pretty good to me, especially considering you've not long had a baby.
> 
> Best of luck on achieving your goals.
> 
> ...


Thank you 

Training with a baby is easy, it's the toddler that's the trouble!


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

lcham14 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Training with a baby is easy, it's the toddler that's the trouble!


I have twins. They're 1 week off being 1 year old.

I find training hard. My girlfriend isnt all that supportive of me going to the gym at times. Other times it's no problem but she can get stressed out.

I only train after the babies go to bed to make things easier but I guess she lacks someone to talk to but more importantly, lacks someone to moan at!

Your husband must be very supportive so fair play to him also.

Enjoy the training and the rest will follow.


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hope everyone had a good Christmas. Mine was... interesting... Managed to get food poisoning on Xmas eve from a piece of fish. So hardly ate a thing until boxing day when I had a turkey sandwich. That kinda makes up for it I suppose. My hubby bought me a beautiful seize the day workout journal. So I can add my goals and achievements on paper and on here!

I'm still sticking with the core work and improving my flexibility. Got my new year off to a good start by sticking to plan today. Getting up bright and early for my HIIT tomorrow, too. No drinking or partying for me tonight!

Wishing you all a very happy new year!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

lcham14 said:


> Hope everyone had a good Christmas. Mine was... interesting... Managed to get food poisoning on Xmas eve from a piece of fish. So hardly ate a thing until boxing day when I had a turkey sandwich. That kinda makes up for it I suppose. My hubby bought me a beautiful seize the day workout journal. So I can add my goals and achievements on paper and on here!
> 
> I'm still sticking with the core work and improving my flexibility. Got my new year off to a good start by sticking to plan today. Getting up bright and early for my HIIT tomorrow, too. No drinking or partying for me tonight!
> 
> Wishing you all a very happy new year!


Sorry to hear you were unwell over xmas. Good luck for your goals in 2015 keep us all posted


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

Have to agree you look great!, my wife didn't put on any weight over both pregnancies, and actually went down a dress size after the second birth. Your definitely right about toddlers, its when most of the trouble starts.

I was very heavy, out of shape and sleeping in a spare bedroom due to my snoring and kids up early keeping my wife up. Now she complains when i go to the gym but im completely hooked. If i stop i know i'll pile the weight back on and i swore to myself that would never happen. I have a long commute to work 3+ hours everyday and fitting everything in while trying to take the strain off my wife is difficult but i cant make the sacrifice of not sticking at it now. So when she doesnt understand the 2+ hours 4 times a week i have to remind her with a picture of how it used to be. But i want to be here for my kids when i hit 50s/60s and actually have my son be envious of my physique and maybe get him involved in lifting and the lifestyle.

Anyway, this is your thread, keep up the good work! and to any gym widows/widowers out there reading this please understand we are making the sacrifice for the right reasons!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lcham14 said:


> Hope everyone had a good Christmas. Mine was... interesting... Managed to get food poisoning on Xmas eve from a piece of fish. So hardly ate a thing until boxing day when I had a turkey sandwich. That kinda makes up for it I suppose. My hubby bought me a beautiful seize the day workout journal. So I can add my goals and achievements on paper and on here!
> 
> I'm still sticking with the core work and improving my flexibility. Got my new year off to a good start by sticking to plan today. Getting up bright and early for my HIIT tomorrow, too. No drinking or partying for me tonight!
> 
> Wishing you all a very happy new year!


Happy New Year 

Would you mind sharing your workout for core? I'm reassessing my workouts and would value seeing yours.


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hera said:


> Happy New Year
> 
> Would you mind sharing your workout for core? I'm reassessing my workouts and would value seeing yours.


Yeah of course.

I start off with stretches, which following pregnancy I can really feel! I basically do yoga cat/cow pose, cobra and spine twist.

Then I follow these exercises here...

Printable Core Workout | POPSUGAR Fitness

And add Russian twists, crunches, reverse crunch and bicycle crunch.

I'm so wobbly, I have no balance at all at the minute. It's improving though!


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Weigh in:

10st 13lb

28% body fat

Pretty happy with that!

It's the first time I've seen the number 10 for a long time, and I've dropped 2% body fat.

Think I overestimated my weight when I started this thread. But I've definitely lost since then. Probably a lot down to the food poisoning but I'm not complaining!

Happy, happy!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lcham14 said:


> Yeah of course.
> 
> I start off with stretches, which following pregnancy I can really feel! I basically do yoga cat/cow pose, cobra and spine twist.
> 
> ...


Ooo, I might give those a go. Do you do all 3 circuits on the same day?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good luck with this. Having the goal of getting on stage is ace, keeps you on track and focused for sure. :thumbup1:


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hera said:


> Ooo, I might give those a go. Do you do all 3 circuits on the same day?


I did when I did a purely core day, but I didn't do multiple sets. Now I do one circuit before I do my usual workout.


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Yesterday was a really good day. I pushed my hefty child 3km up a huge hill. Really enjoyed the walk back down!

It was also weigh in day so I'm currently

10st 11lb

27%

So since last week I've dropped 2 lbs. Woop!


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Good luck on this! Do you have a Show in mind that you are working towards? or is it just a long term goal atm?

I noticed you said you'd like some reading on macronutrients? I've got 2 pages saved to my favourites that may be of help (every scrap of knowledge, I save to my favourites as I have a memory like a sieve and I just know i'll need to come back to it lol)

McKinley Health Center - Macronutrients: the Importance of Carbohydrate, Protein, and Fat - University of Illinois

Overview of Nutrition: Nutrition: General Considerations: Merck Manual Professional

Hope that helps


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

countrybumpkin said:


> Good luck on this! Do you have a Show in mind that you are working towards? or is it just a long term goal atm?
> 
> I noticed you said you'd like some reading on macronutrients? I've got 2 pages saved to my favourites that may be of help (every scrap of knowledge, I save to my favourites as I have a memory like a sieve and I just know i'll need to come back to it lol)
> 
> ...


Thank you, those links are really helpful.

I've not got a particular show in mind just yet, been doing a little research but I'll concentrate on that at a later date.

I think I'm going to try and get to a local show first and see what it's all about. What the standard is like, etc.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

lcham14 said:


> Thank you, those links are really helpful.
> 
> I've not got a particular show in mind just yet, been doing a little research but I'll concentrate on that at a later date.
> 
> I think I'm going to try and get to a local show first and see what it's all about. What the standard is like, etc.


That's a great idea, going to shows helps loads. Gives you crazy motivation seeing these people in person with great physiques, but like you say shows you the standard you have to be aswell.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lcham14 said:


> I did when I did a purely core day, but I didn't do multiple sets. Now I do one circuit before I do my usual workout.


Ok cool. I'm back to training today and will include those core exercises


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Yesterday was arms day and I already noticing good gains in my right arm. Left one is my weaker and lagging behind!

Tonight is back and shoulders. I love this day! Not as much as leg day, but almost!!


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Can anyone offer advice on supplements at all?

I currently take a multi vit, extra vitd (especially over winter) and spatone as I'm prone to anaemia and lost lots of blood with my second baby.

I also have at least one protein shake every day. My lunch isn't always great, have to grab what I can with children in tow. Must work on improving that! But, my protein shake ups my protein intake during the day.

Anything else I could consider?

I was looking at glutamine but it seems expensive if it's not really necessary.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lcham14 said:


> Can anyone offer advice on supplements at all?
> 
> I currently take a multi vit, extra vitd (especially over winter) and spatone as I'm prone to anaemia and lost lots of blood with my second baby.
> 
> ...


I'd recommend high quality essential fatty acids for a supplement.

I'm personally quite funny about some supplements, especially protein. I personally think they should only be used if you're building so much muscle that you can't get enough protein through a normal diet. Many will disagree though.


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hera said:


> I'd recommend high quality essential fatty acids for a supplement.
> 
> I'm personally quite funny about some supplements, especially protein. I personally think they should only be used if you're building so much muscle that you can't get enough protein through a normal diet. Many will disagree though.


Thanks hun, I've actually got some omega 3 and 6 tablets that I forgot about so I've dug those out.

Just devised a new plan for myself and excited to get started.

I've been so good food wise this week. Hit my goals every day. Woop!


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Just got hubby to take a progress shot of my back. I don't think I've ever seen back muscles before. I'm so excited!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lcham14 said:


> Thanks hun, I've actually got some omega 3 and 6 tablets that I forgot about so I've dug those out.
> 
> Just devised a new plan for myself and excited to get started.
> 
> I've been so good food wise this week. Hit my goals every day. Woop!


Awesome! It does sound like you're really committed! You seem to have the perfect attitude to see real progress. I'm exited for you!


----------



## JwaR (Jan 7, 2015)

Doing well


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Grr got so much to do today, finishing decorating before my new carpet arrives but now I've gotta go and sit in some awful walk in clinic because I've got an eye infection. Livid.


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

So, time for some progress shots.

I'm 5 lbs down on my start weight and 2 weeks into lifting heavy again. Clearly, seeing lots of progress on my mummy tummy which is awesome!

Not leaning out any in the legs yet but still plenty of work to do!

Excited to see what the next month brings.

Hopefully I'll make big gains in my glutes, they're like a pancake at the min.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lcham14 said:


> So, time for some progress shots.
> 
> I'm 5 lbs down on my start weight and 2 weeks into lifting heavy again. Clearly, seeing lots of progress on my mummy tummy which is awesome!
> 
> ...


Fantastic improvement on your tummy! Well done...really good! You must be chuffed


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

lcham14 said:


> So, time for some progress shots.
> 
> I'm 5 lbs down on my start weight and 2 weeks into lifting heavy again. Clearly, seeing lots of progress on my mummy tummy which is awesome!
> 
> ...


you've definitely look taughter, a good trick to see the definition is to stand directly under a light when your taking your pics as it will show the separation better and you get a better idea of how far you are along. looking good! :thumbup1:


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Mince Pies said:


> you've definitely look taughter, a good trick to see the definition is to stand directly under a light when your taking your pics as it will show the separation better and you get a better idea of how far you are along. looking good! 1:


Thank you. I'll try that out. Need to reposition some mirrors! Or lights


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Just finished day 2 of my build a better bum routine. 21 sets of squats, deadlifts, glute raises and kickbacks: Done!

Time to chill now. Or go to bed. Man, I'm tired!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lcham14 said:


> Just finished day 2 of my build a better bum routine. 21 sets of squats, deadlifts, glute raises and kickbacks: Done!
> 
> Time to chill now. Or go to bed. Man, I'm tired!


21 sets?! Blimey! I do 3! I'm doing my 'bum lift' training today  In a few months time we'll both be rocking awesome bubble butts! :laugh:

I'm terrified of downward lighting...makes me look horrendous! :laugh: Whilst it highlights 'problem' areas, I personally find it disheartening and not reflective of how you look in normal light. For women at least, with our bumps and curves, it just highlights fat...maybe it's different on muscular men? I just go for natural light and so stand in front of a window. That for me highlights progress e.g. tone in my tummy


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hera said:


> 21 sets?! Blimey! I do 3! I'm doing my 'bum lift' training today  In a few months time we'll both be rocking awesome bubble butts!
> 
> I'm terrified of downward lighting...makes me look horrendous!  Whilst it highlights 'problem' areas, I personally find it disheartening and not reflective of how you look in normal light. For women at least, with our bumps and curves, it just highlights fat...maybe it's different on muscular men? I just go for natural light and so stand in front of a window. That for me highlights progress e.g. tone in my tummy


Yeah, and my legs still hurt from it!Doing it again tomorrow, but tonight is upper body.

I agree about the lighting. Had a meltdown in a M&S fitting room not long after I had my first child. Their lighting was awful! Did nothing for my saggy mum tum. I was really huge after that pregnancy as well. 3 stones more than I am now!


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm super excited today. We booked a holiday in Spain for the end of April /start of May. So gotta get my body bikini ready. Hoping for bubble bum, and a tighter tum and arms by then!

Hubby is picking up my new (old) weights bench on his way home from work tonight. Can't wait to use it later!


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ended up having a rest day yesterday because my eldest was poorly.

Had a weigh in this morning though and I've lost another 2 pounds. So down to 10st 6lb. So happy with that!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lcham14 said:


> Ended up having a rest day yesterday because my eldest was poorly.
> 
> Had a weigh in this morning though and I've lost another 2 pounds. So down to 10st 6lb. So happy with that!


Awesome! Well done!


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Had a trip to see my osteopath last night. Boy, she really stretches me! Had a bit of pain in my back and she says my core is still rubbish, so tomorrow I'm off to a Pilates class to make that right. Planning on going weekly.

Finally got to use my new weights bench today. I love it! I can finally work my chest properly at home.

So, just finished my upper A workout, arms like jelly now.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lcham14 said:


> Had a trip to see my osteopath last night. Boy, she really stretches me! Had a bit of pain in my back and she says my core is still rubbish, so tomorrow I'm off to a Pilates class to make that right. Planning on going weekly.
> 
> Finally got to use my new weights bench today. I love it! I can finally work my chest properly at home.
> 
> So, just finished my upper A workout, arms like jelly now.


I'm jealous! I really want to train upper body but I'm having significant issues with my shoulder and back  Finally decided to see a physio for the first time

I bet pilates is also good for balance...something that I'm realising we lose if we don't exercise.


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Gosh, Pilates was hard! An hour of feeling like I was dying. Can definitely feel that my body is tired so I'll see how I go tomorrow and book again for next week!


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Eek, been slacking in the updates on here a bit!

Don't know where to start now. Fell off the wagon slightly but well and truly back on again now.

Trying to keep my carb intake to good carbs. No refined foods and I honestly feel amazing since I've made that change.

Here's a progress pic

End of December, and yesterday.


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Well done,you can definitely see that progress has been made.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Chrisallan said:


> Well done,you can definitely see that progress has been made.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Thank you!


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh yeah and 10st 3lb now.


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

So, this evening I'm about to scoff my dinner then for the first time in over a year I'm going to squat with my barbell and deadlift something substantial. I feel like my core and my back is finally ready.

5. 5 months postpartum at the minute and feel better than I did 12 months PP after my last pregnancy. Praying that I'm right and I don't overdo it. Going to start light and see where I'm at.

Eek! So excited and apprehensive at the same time!


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

I squatted 5x5 the grand total of 16kg! Lol but happy that my form is pretty spot on. Hubby filmed me and I'm going past parallel with back in good position. Happy, happy! Adding more weight next session.

Deadlifted 5x5 36kg. And again, super happy with my form. I seem to have some good muscle memory, I just knew it felt right. Adding weight next session.

Gonna chill now and enjoy the rest of the evening.


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Well, the only part of me thats sore today are my shoulders. So not used to holding a barbell behind me. Might have to get one of those girly foam covers for it so it doesn't hurt my back. Lol


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ahh here come the hamstring DOMS. That's good form then right?


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Just recalculated my TDEE and changed my calorie intake to 1450.

I think I want to reevaluate my diet. I just can't stop eating oats for breakfast. I really love them. It's so satisfying.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lcham14 said:


> Eek, been slacking in the updates on here a bit!
> 
> Don't know where to start now. Fell off the wagon slightly but well and truly back on again now.
> 
> ...


Wow! You're so much trimmer now around your hips and lower tummy! I bet your trouser size has gone down? Have you taken measurements? There must be a significant difference in measurements!


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hera said:


> Wow! You're so much trimmer now around your hips and lower tummy! I bet your trouser size has gone down? Have you taken measurements? There must be a significant difference in measurements!


I really wish I had taken measurements but I didn't. I haven't gone down a clothes size yet but things definitely feel looser and more comfortable.

I should take measurements though, I'll get on it tonight.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

lcham14 said:


> I really wish I had taken measurements but I didn't. I haven't gone down a clothes size yet but things definitely feel looser and more comfortable.
> 
> I should take measurements though, I'll get on it tonight.


Always take measurements, I look back at my measurements form 1.5y ago and I laugh!!

Definitely worth it take monthly pics too


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

naturalun said:


> Always take measurements, I look back at my measurements form 1.5y ago and I laugh!!
> 
> Definitely worth it take monthly pics too


Haha I think if I'd taken measurements when I first had my baby, I'd have cried!

Pictures aren't ss brutal as cold, hard, facts.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lcham14 said:


> Haha I think if I'd taken measurements when I first had my baby, I'd have cried!
> 
> Pictures aren't ss brutal as cold, hard, facts.


I regret not taking pictures. At the time I was too upset to see what I looked like...I couldn't look in the mirror. But I now wish I had done...to see how far I've come.


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Really enjoyed my workout today.

Planked for 1:10

Squatted 18kg Think I've perfected my form, so adding 2kg every session now.

Couldn't be bothered to get my squat stands out so I cleaned the barbell up and shoulder pressed it over my head. Good routine! Not sure I'll be able to do that for long...

Deadlifted 38kg and pretty happy so adding 2kg next time.

Also managed to cut the 200 calories from my diet and going food shopping tomorrow to buy new meal plan foods. Yum yum.

Gonna treat myself to smoked salmon breakfast. Mmmm


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Forgot bent over row. Also 18kg


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Gah, woke up today with all my glands up. Sore throat, cough, ear ache, croaky voice, the lot. Yuck! :-(


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Did a nice upper body workout today. Should have been resting really, but hey ho!


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Definitely having a rest day today. I feel like a dog turd that's been hit by a lorry.


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Had a weigh in today. Unsurprisingly since I've been ill I've not lost anything but I haven't gained either! Down to 25% body fat so happy with that at least. Feeling much better today so we're all going swimming. Not much of an exercise with two small children in tow but an activity none the less.


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Felt a bit wheezy still today but cracked on with my stronglifts.

Squat 19kg

Ohp 6kg - just concentrated on form

Bench 16kg


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Had a crap day yesterday abs ended up eating pizza. I don't feel bad about it, I needed it!

Took some progress pics of my back earlier. Not sure I can see much difference in 8 weeks which is disappointing but there's a bit more definition


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Absolutely killed upper body this evening. About to attempt to shower and wash my hair. Pah! Yeah, the struggle is real.

Will see how I feel tomorrow but I'm hoping it's squats and deadlifts night , my favourite!


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Went to a family funeral yesterday and as sad as that is, it was lovely to spend the afternoon with my husband's family. Got back very late last night with two very grumpy and tired children. Also discovered we've rather unexpectedly inherited quite a bit of money and we're both really shocked about it still. Essentially it's cutting our mortgage in half. No more money worries for us!

Today we've spent all day digging over a border in my garden. Gosh that was a good workout!

Looking forward to my proper workout tonight. And a small glass of wine to toast my husband's grandparents.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend x


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

My workout from last night

Squat 20kg 5x5

Ohp 10kg 5x5

Deadlift 40kg 1x5


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

I like to have a little dabble at yoga sometimes. Here's some really unflattering pics of my shoulder stand (almost) and plow pose. Can't get my legs straight, pesky tight hamstrings!



















Really good for flexibility though


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

lcham14 said:


> I like to have a little dabble at yoga sometimes. Here's some really unflattering pics of my shoulder stand (almost) and plow pose. Can't get my legs straight, pesky tight hamstrings!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair play! I've often toyed with the idea as my flexibility is rubbish


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

lcham14 said:


> So here we go. These are my before photos. I'm a typical pear shape, always lose weight from my face, chest and arms while my legs stay large.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spin this round to read 50% protein 30% carbs 20% fats and your on the right path..


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

captain pancake said:


> Fair play! I've often toyed with the idea as my flexibility is rubbish


Just have a go. It's lots of fun!


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

lcham14 said:


> Just have a go. It's lots of fun!


The last pic looks nuts! how long did it take until you were able to do that?


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

captain pancake said:


> The last pic looks nuts! how long did it take until you were able to do that?


That's only the second time I've tried that one. Need to get my arms and palms flat on the floor and my legs straight. I struggle with poses that require long hamstrings!

Some people find those easy and things I find really easy impossible. My husband just lay down and did that one straight off last night!

The shoulder stand I find much harder because I don't have the core strength to hold my legs up in the air!


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

lcham14 said:


> That's only the second time I've tried that one. Need to get my arms and palms flat on the floor and my legs straight. I struggle with poses that require long hamstrings!
> 
> Some people find those easy and things I find really easy impossible. My husband just lay down and did that one straight off last night!
> 
> The shoulder stand I find much harder because I don't have the core strength to hold my legs up in the air!


Wow! that's impressive for your second time! I think years of lifting and various sports injuries has me slowly morphing into a creaky jointed lob sided freak, but I reckon this could help, were do you get your routine?


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

captain pancake said:


> Wow! that's impressive for your second time! I think years of lifting and various sports injuries has me slowly morphing into a creaky jointed lob sided freak, but I reckon this could help, were do you get your routine?


There's loads of beginner routines and pose tuition on YouTube. And I'd recommend you start off with learning the sun salutation, you'll find that on YouTube as well. I have books but I'm an old fashioned kinda gal!


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Took some update snaps today.

The first one is me before I feel pregnant second time, and today.


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

This one was start of my weightloss journey and today


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ugh, I seem to be hitting a plateau with the weightloss. 10st2 again this week. Really want to get under that 10st barrier! It's so frustrating. Going to up the HIIT and see how I end up next week.


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Went out today for lunch with my family because it's my birthday. 32. Gah

Ended up eating burger and chips and the biggest piece of cake. So much sugar that I've felt like sh!t all afternoon.

Not sure it was worth it to be honest.

Just finished another session of stronglifts

Squat 22.5

Ohp 12.5. Gonna add at least 4kg next time because didn't feel like I was even having to try with that.

Deadlifted 42kg and a 32kg dropset. Just for fun


----------



## TheNewGirl (Oct 6, 2014)

lcham14 said:


> Went out today for lunch with my family because it's my birthday. 32. Gah
> 
> Ended up eating burger and chips and the biggest piece of cake. So much sugar that I've felt like sh!t all afternoon.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday  x


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

lcham14 said:


> Went out today for lunch with my family because it's my birthday. 32. Gah
> 
> Ended up eating burger and chips and the biggest piece of cake. So much sugar that I've felt like sh!t all afternoon.
> 
> ...


happy birthday!


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

TheNewGirl said:


> Happy birthday  x





TommyBananas said:


> happy birthday!


Thank you!

Tommy, I tried standing with plates under my heels for my squats today and wow, such a difference. I could squat high bar, feet only slightly turned out and much closer together. I'll film it next time


----------

